# Need torque specs for brakes



## Mossyoakglock (Nov 2, 2008)

I am going to have to replace the rear wheel hub on my '03 Altima soon. I need the torque specs for the hub mounting bolts and the caliper bolts.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rear hub bolts: 58-72 ft./lbs.
Rear caliper mounting bolts: 28-38 ft./lbs.
Rear caliper pin bolts: 23-30 ft./lbs.


----------



## Mossyoakglock (Nov 2, 2008)

Why does Nissan give a torque range? I never understood this. Why don't they just give one solid number for the torque value?

What do you do when tightening? Go with the highest value or go with a middle value?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's hard to get a dead accurate tightening torque when torqueing down a bolt or not to a specification; there's always a chance to be a little over or under. Set the torque to the middle of the range, ie if they give a range of 10-20 ft./lbs., set your torque wrench to 15 ft./lbs. Lately, it is getting more common to find angle torque specifications, which are supposed to be more accurate (ie torque to 75 ft./lbs and then tighten an additional 90 degrees).


----------

